# 460xvr vs. 329PD... or both?



## JapaneseZero (Jul 27, 2009)

I have a 460 XVR with about 40 rounds through it. Its heavy and is suited to be a primary hunting cannon. I have recently shot and enjoy a 329PD from smith in .44 mag. If i want the .44mag I either need to sell the XVR or wait a year and save. I dont want to be the guy that says "i wish i hadn't sold it..." what are your guys thoughts?


----------



## kingfisher55 (May 5, 2010)

if you can afford it get both!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I would stay with both.


----------



## JapaneseZero (Jul 27, 2009)

RuddeDogg said:


> I would stay with both.


I appreciate the input. I am giong to sell the 460 and go with the 44 alone. mostly because im having a tough time figuring out where the money will come from. any offers on the 460? about 50 rounds of factory ammo through it. clean as a whistle. :spam:


----------



## kingfisher55 (May 5, 2010)

what are you trying to get for it?


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

JapaneseZero said:


> I have a 460 XVR with about 40 rounds through it. Its heavy and is suited to be a primary hunting cannon. I have recently shot and enjoy a 329PD from smith in .44 mag. If i want the .44mag I either need to sell the XVR or wait a year and save. I dont want to be the guy that says "i wish i hadn't sold it..." what are your guys thoughts?


Tell me little bit about it, I know someone that may be interested. I don't know much about them, except I shot one in a handgun once, that was scoped and cut my eye down. It's a horse!!


----------



## JapaneseZero (Jul 27, 2009)

Its the 460XVR with 8 3/8" barrel. Has 40 rounds through it so far of 460 and 20 rounds of 45 LC. This gun will also shoot 454 Casull. Comes with case and all factory parts, as well as a leather hunter holster from cabelas. looking to get $900 for it. If you are outside of VA I will ship it to a FFL holder of your choice and buyer pays shipping. Retails at $1400+. I will also ship separatly all the spent brass I can police up, half a box of magtech solid copper hollow points and almost a full box of 45 LC. PM me if interested.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I would take it but by the time I get my pistol permit here in Nazi Jersey, you can sell it 10 times over. Friggin rediculous........


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

RuddeDogg said:


> I would take it but by the time I get my pistol permit here in Nazi Jersey, you can sell it 10 times over. Friggin rediculous........


Hey Dogg, what all do you guys have to do to get a carry permit? Got my wife one here in WV and all she had done was a background and attend a handgun safety course, which lasted about an hour. One of our Officers gave the course, so that didn't cost her. She just had to pay the Sheriff dept $60 and got her permit in about 3wks.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

runincode said:


> Hey Dogg, what all do you guys have to do to get a carry permit? Got my wife one here in WV and all she had done was a background and attend a handgun safety course, which lasted about an hour. One of our Officers gave the course, so that didn't cost her. She just had to pay the Sheriff dept $60 and got her permit in about 3wks.


HA!!! Not in this NAZI STATE!!!!!!!! You need to be real good friends with a Superior Court Judge to get a carry permit. They have to vouch for you and then sign the permit.


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

That sucks!!!!


----------



## JapaneseZero (Jul 27, 2009)

RuddeDogg said:


> HA!!! Not in this NAZI STATE!!!!!!!! You need to be real good friends with a Superior Court Judge to get a carry permit. They have to vouch for you and then sign the permit.


just to own a hand gun? thats crazy!!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

No.....Not to purchase a hand gun. A carry permit. A permit to purchase takes about 6-8 weeks to get in this state. Permits to carry are next to impossible to get. It cane be done, but is is really hard to do. See here in Nazi Jersey, you have to have a Fire Arms ID Card to purchase, guns, ammo and black powder in this state. Hand guns MUST be registered and long guns are a voluntary registration.


----------



## JapaneseZero (Jul 27, 2009)

RuddeDogg said:


> No.....Not to purchase a hand gun. A carry permit. A permit to purchase takes about 6-8 weeks to get in this state. Permits to carry are next to impossible to get. It cane be done, but is is really hard to do. See here in Nazi Jersey, you have to have a Fire Arms ID Card to purchase, guns, ammo and black powder in this state. Hand guns MUST be registered and long guns are a voluntary registration.


Still sucks. I knew Jersey was tough... they require Pellet guns go through a FFL dealer. If you want it you can send me the money and I'll hold it till you tell me to ship it when you get your permit. I just need the cash so the ol' lady doesnt see a ding on the credit card...


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

Here when purchasing a handgun, the dealer just calls in a NCIC which takes about 5min., if it comes back good, pay the man and out the door you go with your new hand gun. Except in the city of Charleston, then there's a 2day wait period after a good NCIC.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Thanks. But by the time I get the coin together and approach BossDogg about, you're better off sellin it to to someone closer to you.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

runincode said:


> Here when purchasing a handgun, the dealer just calls in a NCIC which takes about 5min., if it comes back good, pay the man and out the door you go with your new hand gun. Except in the city of Charleston, then there's a 2day wait period after a good NCIC.


Here in Nazi Jersey this is how it works....and yes it is all about the money. You apply for your for your direarms ID Card if ya don't have one cost...$60.25. $5.00 processing fee for the PD to do the paperwork. $2.00 for each pistol permit and $18.00 for the NJSP to run your criminal history. Now get this......We, (local pd), do a criminal history check, then the NJSP does it and when you buy your gun it's another $16.00 on top of the price of the gun for your NIC Check. That's why I hate this state.


----------



## JapaneseZero (Jul 27, 2009)

RuddeDogg said:


> Here in Nazi Jersey this is how it works....and yes it is all about the money. You apply for your for your direarms ID Card if ya don't have one cost...$60.25. $5.00 processing fee for the PD to do the paperwork. $2.00 for each pistol permit and $18.00 for the NJSP to run your criminal history. Now get this......We, (local pd), do a criminal history check, then the NJSP does it and when you buy your gun it's another $16.00 on top of the price of the gun for your NIC Check. That's why I hate this state.


So move to PA... and drive to Jersey to have someone pump your gas for you


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Wish I could move. Still got 5-7 years left on the job.


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

RuddeDogg said:


> Here in Nazi Jersey this is how it works....and yes it is all about the money. You apply for your for your direarms ID Card if ya don't have one cost...$60.25. $5.00 processing fee for the PD to do the paperwork. $2.00 for each pistol permit and $18.00 for the NJSP to run your criminal history. Now get this......We, (local pd), do a criminal history check, then the NJSP does it and when you buy your gun it's another $16.00 on top of the price of the gun for your NIC Check. That's why I hate this state.


They aren't asking for your right arm yet? What sucks is the bad guys are loaded with weapons and can't even spell permit and lawful citizens has to go thru a bunch of BS in order to get a permit.


----------



## JapaneseZero (Jul 27, 2009)

runincode said:


> They aren't asking for your right arm yet? What sucks is the bad guys are loaded with weapons and can't even spell permit and lawful citizens has to go thru a bunch of BS in order to get a permit.


agreed... garbage...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

JapaneseZero said:


> agreed... garbage...


Yep.


----------



## JapaneseZero (Jul 27, 2009)

RuddeDogg said:


> Yep.


Shot the 329 today. not as bad as I had thought. Actually was easy to shoot with .44 mags from Remington and the wood grips. .44 special should be like shooting a 38 special. Very impressed with the gun. Now to put more than 70% on paper... 460 still for sale if anyone knows someone who wants it.


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

*Hey Ruincode*

Where in WV are you here ir ritchie and wood cos. most of the guys holding classes want a $100 for the class been looken for cheaper.


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

WV Cobbmullet said:


> Where in WV are you here ir ritchie and wood cos. most of the guys holding classes want a $100 for the class been looken for cheaper.


Charleston area. PM me and I'll give ya info. He was charging $40, but he only give them in the Charleston area and he likes to give them in groups.


----------

